# Odatria online magazine is now out !!



## Inlandtaipan078 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Published:* FEB 2009
*Source: *Victorian Herpetological Society
*Gday everyone the second edition of Odatria online magazine has now been released free for all herpers packed with great articles and all the info on this weekends*
*Victorian Herp Expo *

*We hope to see you there!!*

*Feedback is Appreciated*

*Anthony*
*V.H.S*


----------



## geckodan (Feb 25, 2009)

How do we view it??


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Feb 25, 2009)

Click into the news article there's A link to the V.H.S at the bottom of the page and go from there
if you have any trouble let me know.

Best Regards

Anthony


----------



## VHS1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a link to the Odatria page on our website, just click on the cover to download it.

http://www.vhs.com.au/odatria.htm

Contents:
= Editorial
= Obituaries
= 2009 VHS Reptile and Amphibian Expo 
= Beginners Guide to Keeping Turtles - Darren Green 
= Meeting Review Greg Fyfe - December 5th, 2008
= Black Saturday 
= Reptiles on the Loose 
= Book Review 
= Herp Happenings


----------

